# El Guapo



## APBcustoms (Jul 21, 2014)

@El Guapo is the man. He messages me saying I would be getting a piece of cocobolo I showed interest in. The catch was I wouldn't know when it would come and I had completely forgot about it. When I saw the address I was so excited!!! Here it is with two sweet cocobolo extras!! 



 

Even better in person thanks again man

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm starting to think you need an intervention for your cocobolo addiction, but then again, it is completely understandable! I'm glad you like the pieces... there are purples and oranges that you wouldn't believe once you turn it down!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 22, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I'm starting to think you need an intervention for your cocobolo addiction, but then again, it is completely understandable! I'm glad you like the pieces... there are purples and oranges that you wouldn't believe once you turn it down!



Yeah it's a bit of a problem I have some more on it's way haha and as soon as I saw the hairline cracks i got super excited because that means I'll get some crazy oil stain/ burns!! Which can cause a gradient anywhere from yellow to orange to red to purple I'm so excited for this piece

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 22, 2014)

@APBcustoms , looks like you are good for a few days, then you will need a new dose of cocobolo.... 
Nice wood, really !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2014)

Incredibly beautiful wood! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2014)

Austin congratulations. That is a some beautiful wood! 
Andrew - Awesome gesture my friend. Class act all the way and a true representation of WB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## frankp (Aug 19, 2014)

Cocobolo is beautiful and smells great too! Looks like you got a great example there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

